# Schattenspiel



## MichaelHX (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bei der Hitze sucht unser Kleiner Muße im Schatten. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## elkop (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schattenspiel*

schönes bild, hübsches kätzchen


----------

